# Proof of meetups



## sinistralpal

Did you have a meetup with another Personality Cafe member? Post pictures here!


----------



## Coccinellidae

I'm already a fan of this thread. :laughing:


----------



## sinistralpal

Sinistralpal stalks Personality Cafe members in Seattle.....












Me and OmarFW











Me and Krae-Ahnn


----------



## sinistralpal

I also stalked EvanR in University of British Columbia...but failed to take photo evidence...


----------



## EvanR

sinistralpal said:


> I also stalked EvanR in University of British Columbia...but failed to take photo evidence...


yes, it did happen!


----------



## Fanille

Me, Aerorobyn, kimchitasi, and Turran:


----------



## Coccinellidae

EvanR said:


> yes, it did happen!


If you say so! :tongue:

Very nice photos, sinistrapal! 

P.S.! It would be also interesting to hear stories about how/where somebody met somebody.. :wink:


----------



## Fanille

From left to right: kimchitasi, me, and Aerorobyn:


----------



## OmarFW

sinistralpal said:


> I also stalked EvanR in University of British Columbia...but failed to take photo evidence...


faaaaaaaail


----------



## Steve MD

Me likes this thread very much. Great idea sinistralpal. :happy:


----------



## Coccinellidae

Elessar said:


> Me likes this thread very much. Great idea sinistralpal. :happy:


Me likes it too! Too bad that many wonderful people from PC live so far away from me!


----------



## Darkestblue

Anyone in Portland wanna meet up?:wink:


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

I'll add my voice - anybody in Ontario/Quebec want to meet up? :happy:


----------



## Azura Nova

heartturnedtoporcelain said:


> I'll add my voice - anybody in Ontario/Quebec want to meet up? :happy:


I live in Quebec but I'm way too awkward to meet people XD


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

xToXiCx said:


> I live in Quebec but I'm way too awkward to meet people XD


It's all good - whatever you're comfortable with :happy:


----------



## Rayne

UK???????????


----------



## Narrator

Rayne said:


> UK???????????


http://personalitycafe.com/general-chat/31133-london-mcm-expo.html You know you want to :wink:.

London MCM expo anyone?


----------



## sinistralpal

Yeah, I am in the UK right now. Honestly not sure how long I will be here for. 2 weeks to 2 years - honestly. Ask me in about a week. Most likely will be living around the cotswolds if I stay.


----------



## entropy




----------



## Calvaire

Fira said:


> Me likes it too! Too bad that many wonderful people from PC live so far away from me!



Fira you need to come to the US especially to New york ; )
<3


----------



## Oleas

Mike and Rosali look so beautiful!
(entropy and Airmarionette)


----------



## sinistralpal

Oleas said:


> Mike and Rosali look so beautiful!
> (entropy and Airmarionette)


Thank God someone mentioned who it was!


----------



## Vanargand

I wouldn't mind meeting some PerC folk in the NC area. It gets dreadfully boring here sometimes.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

Heartturnedtoporcelain is a ninja and stalks me when she's in Dublin (and her neighbour's kittens). Maybe someday she'll stop being so suspicious and I can have my first PC meetup?

Apparently I could've meet up with six members over the Summer TT_TT

What if I already know a member? Would that pic count?


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

assbiscuits said:


> Heartturnedtoporcelain is a ninja and stalks me when she's in Dublin (and her neighbour's kittens). Maybe someday she'll stop being so suspicious and I can have my first PC meetup?


You'll coax me out my ninja lair if you bribe me with kittens with tortoise shells and little ninja swords.

Maybe I'll even switch off the cameras if we meet up :wink::crazy:


----------



## Hardstyler

San Francisco , CA always nice to meet new people:happy:


----------



## TreeBob

Looks like Ottawa might be a go for a meet-up. I am definitely there and I think Essay is in too. Is Irulin living in Ottawa?


----------



## pinkrasputin

Hardstyler said:


> San Francisco , CA always nice to meet new people:happy:


Ooooh. San Francisco meet up would be awesome for me. We just need to wait for my pox to be gone. But other than that, I"m down for S.F. anytime!


----------



## HandiAce

Are you running the Boston marathon next year, Pink (2011)?


----------



## pinkrasputin

HandiAce said:


> Are you running the Boston marathon next year, Pink (2011)?


Even if I qualify in December, I can't run it until 2012. It's backed up.

Are you going to be there? I forgot. Are you there now?

Come run CIM with me on December 5. You can at least be my pacer.... Maybe I could get Avalanche too.

Hey I should have taken a pic of Avalanche and me meeting up. We were running though so no one to hold the camera. :sad:


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

TreeBob said:


> Looks like Ottawa might be a go for a meet-up. I am definitely there and I think Essay is in too. Is Irulin living in Ottawa?


Yup, she does. I wonder if we can get others from Ontario/Quebec to come along as well.


----------



## HandiAce

pinkrasputin said:


> Even if I qualify in December, I can't run it until 2012. It's backed up.
> 
> Are you going to be there? I forgot. Are you there now?
> 
> Come run CIM with me on December 5. You can at least be my pacer.... Maybe I could get Avalanche too.
> 
> Hey I should have taken a pic of Avalanche and me meeting up. We were running though so no one to hold the camera. :sad:


I live in Mass so yes, but I would have to qualify myself too


----------



## pinkrasputin

HandiAce said:


> I live in Mass so yes, but I would have to qualify myself too


Okay. You need to finish the CIM in 3 hours 10 minutes to qualify. So as long as you maintain a 7:12 minute/mile pace for 26.2 miles you're good. I know you can do that. 

You got the speed, I got the endurance baby. Come on. Lets' GO!!!!!!!!


----------



## HandiAce

I ran a 7:42 pace for a seven miler back in August. I'm not sure if I could keep that pace up for another three rounds :crying:


----------



## pinkrasputin

HandiAce said:


> I ran a 7:42 pace for a seven miler back in August. I'm not sure if I could keep that pace up for another three rounds :crying:


Then come hand me water?

Oh yeah. There will be a meet up in Sacramento December 5 at the CIM Finish line at the State Capital. 10:45 am. Be there or be square!!!! Bring me a beer and pancakes! :tongue:


----------



## AEIOU

pinkrasputin said:


> Then come hand me water?
> 
> Oh yeah. There will be a meet up in Sacramento December 5 at the CIM Finish line at the State Capital. 10:45 am. Be there or be square!!!! Bring me a beer and pancakes! :tongue:


So that confirms it, you do live in Sacramento or vicinity. California International Marathon 2010
Go to Rubicon (brew pub) afterwards for the beer and eats.
Beer and pancakes? Yeach. I've eaten a lot of pancakes and enjoyed a lot of beer, but never the two together. Beer and cookies for me and I like maple syrup on my pancakes.
Well, you just might be able to order a beer and pancakes at the Tower Cafe.


----------



## pinkrasputin

AEIOU said:


> So that confirms it, you do live in Sacramento or vicinity. California International Marathon 2010
> Go to Rubicon (brew pub) afterwards for the beer and eats.
> Beer and pancakes? Yeach. I've eaten a lot of pancakes and enjoyed a lot of beer, but never the two together. Beer and cookies for me and I like maple syrup on my pancakes.
> Well, you just might be able to order a beer and pancakes at the Tower Cafe.


Mmm.... love the Rubicon. $2 beers on Tuesday nights!!! I also love Tower Cafe-they serve Rasputin there, but I'd probably get my usual Brazilian Salad to go along with it, not pancakes. 

I would say the Tower and Tapas are definitely my 2 favorite places. Tapas actually has Rasputin on Tap. I just don't really have _that_ much energy afterwards. I can't do much walking until I get me an ice bath. 

They actually serve us pancakes at the finish line. But my brain is usually so foggy at that point, I usually forget. Okay. I will put you down on race day as well. Will you be running or providing water? "Go Pink" signs will work, too. :tongue:


----------



## ilphithra

assbiscuits said:


> Heartturnedtoporcelain is a ninja and stalks me when she's in Dublin (and her neighbour's kittens). Maybe someday she'll stop being so suspicious and I can have my first PC meetup?
> 
> Apparently I could've meet up with six members over the Summer TT_TT
> 
> What if I already know a member? Would that pic count?


Come down to Co. Wexford and you can meet me and Maron.
We're in some middle of nowhere between Newross and Wexford :laughing: but close enough to drive to either town.


----------



## AEIOU

pinkrasputin said:


> Okay. I will put you down on race day as well. Will you be running or providing water? "Go Pink" signs will work, too. :tongue:


No chance what so ever, never will it happen.
But have a nice day.

P.S. I'll have to try some of that Old Rasputin Russian Imperial Stout.


----------



## pinkrasputin

AEIOU said:


> *No* chance what so *ever*, *never* will it happen.
> But have a nice day.
> 
> P.S. I'll have to try some of that Old Rasputin Russian Imperial Stout.


Okay, while you're still thinking it over, I'm going to keep planning. :happy:


----------

